# Chargeur MacBook HS ?



## kolbek (6 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression que le chargeur de mon MacBook est mort... En tout cas, j'espère pour moi que c'est le chargeur et non le portable.

Comment selon vous puis-je tester mon chargeur pour être certain ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Prosouth (6 Juin 2009)

Bah essaie ton chargeur sur un autre mac pour voir s'il fonctionne ou bien fais toi prêter un chargeur pour tester

Qu'est-ce qui te fais dire qu'il est mort?


----------



## kolbek (6 Juin 2009)

Bah ce qui me fais dire qu'il est mort : il ne charge plus, et la petite diode (verte ou orange) ne s'allume plus une fois branché...

Est-ce que le chargeur est garantie ? (j'avais pris une extention)... mais bon mon chat a croqué dans le connecteur donc ya des traces de dents dessus... mais ça fait 6 mois et il fonctionnait encore malgré le passage du chat...


----------



## Prosouth (6 Juin 2009)

Essaie quand même t'as rien à perdre


----------



## kolbek (6 Juin 2009)

ca passe en garantie merci a tous !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Ton mac était encore sous garantie ?

Mon chargeur a grillé au bout de 3 ans... 97euros sur le site Apple...
Ca fait mal


----------



## twinworld (12 Juillet 2009)

il existe des chargeurs génériques. Ils sont pas aussi joli que le chargeur Apple, ils ont pas la petites diodes, ils ont pas les clips pour enrouler le câble autour, mais ils fonctionnent aussi bien.


----------



## annouche (20 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> il existe des chargeurs génériques. Ils sont pas aussi joli que le chargeur Apple, ils ont pas la petites diodes, ils ont pas les clips pour enrouler le câble autour, mais ils fonctionnent aussi bien.


 

Bonjour, 

Même problème, mon chargeur a grillé hier, où peut-on trouver des chargeurs génériques, je dois avouer que ca me fait un peu mal de lacher 90 euros !!


----------



## twinworld (20 Juillet 2009)

annouche a dit:


> Même problème, mon chargeur a grillé hier, où peut-on trouver des chargeurs génériques, je dois avouer que ca me fait un peu mal de lacher 90 euros !!


allez dans un magasin FNAC ou un autre revendeur Apple.


----------



## tontonhouss (8 Octobre 2010)

Moi aussi j'avais perdu mon chargeur il y a quelques mois
Mais mieux vaut perdre son chargeur que son macbook 

Le mien a pris l'eau du coup je me retrouve aujourd'hui avec un chargeur de remplacement  inutile, si ça intéresse quelqu'un let me know.


----------



## siwan (26 Novembre 2010)

salut tontonhouss
suis interessé si tu l as toujours
cordialement


----------

